
Account Deletion - _ki7l
I don&#x27;t want my HN account anymore and leaving a dead account hanging around like a bad toenail is simply untidy.<p>Am I missing the delete button somewhere or has the most straightforward DELETE operation in history still not been implemented on <i>hacker</i> news?
======
throwawaymath
As a counterpoint, it drives me nuts when I see a graveyard of deleted
comments on reddit. Do you want all your activity to vanish or do you just
want to disown the username?

I think a fair compromise would be to simply delete the _account name_
associated with comments.

~~~
_ki7l
A fair point, and honestly I wasn't even thinking about my posts one way or
the other. But yes reddit's thread quality is unfortunate. The writing on the
wall here in a similar sense is actually why I'm trying to make things
expedient and delete it now so I don't have old things to look back on or any
compulsion to come back.

And seriously, I'm guessing many users here have password managers. Eventually
one sees it and gets curious. I'd rather just avoid the imminent depression.

